# anyone building there own place



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

hi we are really interested about building our own place in cyprus i just wondered if you no of any good builders out there many thanks faye ps was it a easy process


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We know three good builders in the Larnaca area but none of them build individual houses, because we asked! 

Apparently it is very difficult for a non-Cypriot to get the appropriate permissions and certificates that would enable them to buy a plot and build on it. It is easier and cheaper to buy a plot from a developer and customise his plans. He will then get the plans through the system and build it for you. 

We were told this by all three builders and an estate agent who is a good friend, Of course they may have said this because they wanted to sell their own properties but as all of them said the same thing there must be an element of truth in what they say!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

icedgem32 said:


> hi we are really interested about building our own place in cyprus i just wondered if you no of any good builders out there many thanks faye ps was it a easy process



There are some very good builders who will build individual houses on your own plot in the paphos area.
They will take care of all planning permissions building permits etc.
I dont know about other areas though.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Never done it but know few who have all say you are best to be living nr by to move things on and make sure all goes to plan work with buliders as things crop up (they do).
Have a few names in the paphos area if you wish .
Tricia


----------



## yiorgos (Feb 20, 2009)

*building*

Hello,

I am a greek-cypriot living in California and new to the forum. I just build 2 apts on top of a house in Nicosia. I would imagine that the difficulty is mainly in getting the financing. If you have the cash or the financing from abroad then i do not see a problem. Speak to an architect to confirm. I can give you my architest's info.

Veronica do you have an estate agent and a property manager you reccomend in Nicosia?

George
idanikos at yahoo


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yiorgos said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a greek-cypriot living in California and new to the forum. I just build 2 apts on top of a house in Nicosia. I would imagine that the difficulty is mainly in getting the financing. If you have the cash or the financing from abroad then i do not see a problem. Speak to an architect to confirm. I can give you my architest's info.
> 
> ...



Hi George,
sorry I dont know anyone who deals in property managment in Nicosia.
There may be someone who lives in Nicosia who will be able to help.
If not I could contact a guy I know in Limassol who has been in the business for many years and might know of someone.
Let me know if you cant find anyone.

Regards Veronica


----------



## yiorgos (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks Veronia,
i saw that your website had listings for Nicosia. do you work there too?
I am actually in real estate here in the US and i do not like how in Cyprus there are not 2 agents in a transaction (one representing the seller and one the buyer) as it is here... of course that keeps commissions low but it makes it very hard to get multiple offers on a place 
sorry to use the forum again but i do not know how to contact someone directly
Feel free to email me directly.

G.


----------



## dbuchanan (Apr 28, 2009)

icedgem32 said:


> hi we are really interested about building our own place in cyprus i just wondered if you no of any good builders out there many thanks faye ps was it a easy process


Sorry don't know any good ones but I could give you the name of a very bad one as we are finding out to our great expense. My advice is to look for a very good architect who will recommend a builder. Through our troubles we have been in touch with a very helpfull architect/structural engineer who we wish we had know from the outset. Try Mr Tziolis based in Paphos, he has an excellent reputation.


----------



## colroy (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi veronica
Just a little note to help you with this persons question. Dont know if i can give you there name but as i know if you dont want to show my reply at least you will see it and have your own opinion.
Whilst in cyprus the best builder i worked with was a cypriot canadian. I think you may know his name is michal from ikodemia Lymasol.
He builds very high standard well insulated high quality houses. he will build on your own plot or he can locate some brilliant plots. A lot the higher officers from the british army camp have used him and they are very happy with his build.
Hope this is helpful and does not break any rules .
colin


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

colroy said:


> Hi veronica
> Just a little note to help you with this persons question. Dont know if i can give you there name but as i know if you dont want to show my reply at least you will see it and have your own opinion.
> Whilst in cyprus the best builder i worked with was a cypriot canadian. I think you may know his name is michal from ikodemia Lymasol.
> He builds very high standard well insulated high quality houses. he will build on your own plot or he can locate some brilliant plots. A lot the higher officers from the british army camp have used him and they are very happy with his build.
> ...


Hi colin,

As you are responding to a direct request and the company you name is not your own you have not broken any rules. It is good to have the name of a trustworthy builder and eco friendly, well insulated homes are in much demand these days.
I will make a note of his name.
Do you know the name of his company?

Veronica


----------



## colroy (Apr 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi colin,
> 
> As you are responding to a direct request and the company you name is not your own you have not broken any rules. It is good to have the name of a trustworthy builder and eco friendly, well insulated homes are in much demand these days.
> I will make a note of his name.
> ...


Hi Veronika 
The company is called Ikodemia and micheal is one of the owners but he would be happy to show you or any one hi properties. I was totally amased at his finish and the customer gives him the finish they want and he completes to there taste. as you are a agent for letting and a lot of people take your advise seriously i think he is the sort of company. you would be happy to deal with.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

colroy said:


> Hi Veronika
> The company is called Ikodemia and micheal is one of the owners but he would be happy to show you or any one hi properties. I was totally amased at his finish and the customer gives him the finish they want and he completes to there taste. as you are a agent for letting and a lot of people take your advise seriously i think he is the sort of company. you would be happy to deal with.


Are you sure you have the name right Colin?
I have never heard of them and I cant find them via google or the Limassol phone book.


----------



## colroy (Apr 13, 2009)

[Hi Veronica 
I have posted there details direct to you so you can check them out first. I just searched as you did on google and could not find them (strange) But then i searched cyprus directory and found them.
colin


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

colroy said:


> [Hi Veronica
> I have posted there details direct to you so you can check them out first. I just searched as you did on google and could not find them (strange) But then i searched cyprus directory and found them.
> colin


I have found them now Colin thanks. You had spelt the name wrong. It looks like the sort of company we have been looking for.
Thanks

Veronica


----------



## colroy (Apr 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I have found them now Colin thanks. You had spelt the name wrong. It looks like the sort of company we have been looking for.
> Thanks
> 
> Veronica


Cheers veronica 
I always spell it different every time i put it down on paper its one of those names.but i got there eventually .
colin


----------

